# The Bic Lighter Myth



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

It's long been known in the cigar world that lighting up with a "Bic" style lighter is a huge no-no. Reason being, the fuel inside a Bic omits a bad odor that will come through the cigar and make the smoking experience less enjoyable.

Seems fully legit. We don't want to taste anything but tobacco when lighting a cigar. Fuel burns, it gives off an odor. The bulk of us (Myself included) have simply accepted this to be true. I decided to question it. I took to the internet for research and did some experimenting to answer my question: Is this just another cigar myth?

It is a myth. I will tell you why.

There's a bit of confusion as to what's actually inside a Bic lighter. We know it's fuel, but what kind? Is it butane? Is it lighter fluid? Is it Naphtha?

If you go to the Bic website, they are happy to tell you what fuel they use.










There's a very small difference between Butane and Isobutane. Both have the same chemical properties.

4 Carbon Molecules
10 Hydrogen Molecules.

*Butane* is shaped in a chain of 4 Carbon molecules with 3 Hydrogen molecules on each end and two Hydrogen molecules in the middle for a total of 10 Hydrogen.

*Isobutane* is shaped kinda like a star. There's one Carbon molecule in the center with 3 branches coming off of it. At the end of each branch is a single Carbon molecule with 3 Hydrogen molecules connected to it. The Carbon molecule in the center has a single Hydrogen molecule attached to it making 10 Hydrogen.










Both Butane and Isobutane are used in the fuel refinery business. Isobutane however does some things better than Butane and it has more uses in the fuel refinery world. Because of this, it's more expensive than Butane. It's odorless like Butane, but it burns cleaner. That's why Bic (And probably other lighter companies as well) uses Isobutane. It's footprint is smaller, leaving less of an impact on the environment when it's lit and eventually finds it way to the landfill. This is necessary for Bic; they produce several million lighters per day.

Does this mean the the Butane in my trusty torch lighter burns more dirty than a Bic??

I would say yes, but "PERHAPS" is probably a better answer. There's a lot of high quality butane out there that's been refined for a clean, optimum burn performance. Regardless, there's no noticeable difference between Butane and Isobutane....highly refined or not. If you take a Bic lighter and light it about 12 inches under your nose, you're going to smell something. Do this with your regular cigar torch lighter and you will smell the same thing (DON'T BURN YOUR NOSE).

Both of these fuels are clear, colorless and odorless. Here's the reason for the myth.

The Bic lighter hit the market in 1973. It was soon discovered that you can taste this lighter if you put an unlit cigar in your mouth and draw on it several times while lighting it with a Bic. So, cigar savvy people suggested long, wooden matches or cedar strips and toasting. Several years later, the torch lighter hit the market and toasting became the norm. Nowadays, basically nobody is lighting up a cigar the old fashioned way regardless of what type of lighter or flame they are using. Anybody who does, simply has not ran into anyone yet to inform them of the Bic myth and / or toasting.

Basically, the method for lighting cigars evolved over the years and the Bic myth got dragged along with it. There is nothing wrong with toasting and lighting a cigar with a Bic lighter. There is however a taste problem with doing it the old fashioned way. That same taste problem would occur using a torch lighter as well. These fuels are identical having the same smells and tastes.

Now, I'm not suggesting that the Bic is somehow superior or even as good as a torch lighter for cigars. The torch is way better. It probably burns hotter and you can direct the flame much better. The point, is that there's no noticeable difference between the two in terms of taste if you are using both in the same way for toasting and a couple last second puffs. If you're dragging away on either of these lighters, you're going to taste it.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

I always assumed the myth came from the use of zippos back in the day. And "lighters" in general got a bad wrap for making a cigar taste bad. Hell I can taste a zippo when lighting a cigarette. Cool write up and research. I'll just be happy with a lit cigar don't care how it gets that way as long as I can smoke it....minus the zippos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Takes me back to my Safety Manager Days where I read more MSDS info that made me an insomniac. I bet I've written on this over the last 10 years on message boards for Cigar Smokers than most......Bics are what our brother wrote up and maybe this will let others know that if your smelling anything....it's not from the fuel inside the Bic lighter...might wanna check the gas coming from another place.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

The real problem with any small disposable lighter is that if you spend the time to properly toast the foot of the cigar, the lighter will get hot.

Like burn your fingers hot.

They are fine for cigarettes, but inappropriate for cigars and pipes. 

Buy a decent lighter, preferably a soft flame if you're indoors, or a torch for outside use. A good lighter will allow you to properly light your cigar.

And that will certainly effect the burn, taste, and enjoyment of smoking.


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

A BIC lighter is better than no lighter. But honestly with some of the very inexpensive Torch lighter you can pick up under $10.00 I personally would buy a inexpensive Torch.

I have never seen the need for a high dollar lighter when one that cost $10.00 or less will do the job of lighting a Cigar perfectly well. Maybe it is my fear someone with snag an expensive lighter when I look away, or it will get lost.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I use a bic often.. of course I primarily smoke 38-40rg . Above that I use torches. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Bruced said:


> A BIC lighter is better than no lighter. But honestly with some of the very inexpensive Torch lighter you can pick up under $10.00 I personally would buy a inexpensive Torch.
> 
> I have never seen the need for a high dollar lighter when one that cost $10.00 or less will do the job of lighting a Cigar perfectly well. Maybe it is my fear someone with snag an expensive lighter when I look away, or it will get lost.


What else are we supposed to do with our disposable income? I love a good lighter and have too many of them as it is but it's like with so many of our toys.....BICs fill a need and for those who use them exclusively....we wont judge but we will snicker and point fingers from time to time.:vs_cool:


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

When I first got on Puff I heard the myth and strictly used torches, spills, and matches. Now I almost exclusively use Bic lighters to light my cigars now. Been doing it now for 4 months or more. I can't tell a difference 1%. I keep 2 on my back yard table. When one starts to get hot during the toast I'll grab the other one to finish the job.

Back when I used Bic's solely for smoking cig's, starting coals, and lighting bowls I would end up loosing it or it would get pocket by someone else on accident. Since i started using them to light my cigars they actually run out of fuel now. It's actually quite satisfying to be able to throw a Bic away when it's fully spent.


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

Bruced said:


> A BIC lighter is better than no lighter. But honestly with some of the very inexpensive Torch lighter you can pick up under $10.00 I personally would buy a inexpensive Torch.
> 
> I have never seen the need for a high dollar lighter when one that cost $10.00 or less will do the job of lighting a Cigar perfectly well. Maybe it is my fear someone with snag an expensive lighter when I look away, or it will get lost.


BIC gets too hot for me. Besides, it's a bitch trying to hold down the small button while toasting a stick. They also suck if there is the slightest bit of wind. The ones I've used won't stay lit.

However, one can fly with them so there is a plus. The BIC has very limited use for me.

Speaking of flying, I've found some small non-refillable torch lighters that work well for travel.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

It's interesting, all the comments about a bic getting too hot, because all of my torch lighters get hot enough to burn the shit out of my fingers, whether it's a $12 torch or a $80 Xikar so I see no difference there. I seem to spend a lot of time toasting, mainly focusing on making sure the wrapper and binder burning before a do a final light. I must be doing something wrong because my little single flame Xikar Alume will not last more than one evening of smoking a few cigars. 

I'm actually thinking of looking for a softflame because the torch will often scorch the wrapper/binder while toasting and it then takes forever to get that section to burn and smoke past the scorching...

If I wanted to smoke on vacation and wasn't in a lounge with complimentary torches, I would certainly use a bic or struggling with matches since I would most likely be smoking outside.


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

The best toast/light I've ever had was from one of those Bic Stick lighters, you know for BBQs and candles. The soft flame ensured a perfect toast and light, while keeping my hand cool. Additionally, the trigger mechanism felt much more natural and allowed me to be more precise with the flame. I wonder who more people dont use them? 






Anyway, I mostly use a couple of Ronson JetLites because I smoke outside on the patio, around the pool, or on the boat - and wind can be a bitch.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Semper Noctem said:


> The best toast/light I've ever had was from one of those Bic Stick lighters, you know for BBQs and candles. The soft flame ensured a perfect toast and light, while keeping my hand cool. Additionally, the trigger mechanism felt much more natural and allowed me to be more precise with the flame. I wonder who more people dont use them?
> 
> Anyway, I mostly use a couple of Ronson JetLites because I smoke outside on the patio, around the pool, or on the boat - and wind can be a bitch.


Hard to keep those in your front pocket...every time I bent over it clicked on and roasted my chestnuts.:surprise:


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Cigary said:


> Hard to keep those in your front pocket...every time I bent over it clicked on and roasted my chestnuts.:surprise:


Showoff!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

Cigary said:


> Hard to keep those in your front pocket...every time I bent over it clicked on and roasted my chestnuts.:surprise:


Haha, touche. I didn't think about mobility when I posted that. Those types of lighters are impractical for on the go, but I do light the mechanism. And, if I'm sitting out back on the dock it fits the bill... so long as the wind isnt kicking up.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Alrightdriver said:


> Showoff!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


wanna picture? chestnuts roasting on an open fire....la la la la la la laaaaa


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Cigary said:


> wanna picture? chestnuts roasting on an open fire....la la la la la la laaaaa


Think I'll pass on that pic. I'll just take your word for it.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

ebnash said:


> It's interesting, all the comments about a bic getting too hot, because all of my torch lighters get hot enough to burn the shit out of my fingers, whether it's a $12 torch or a $80 Xikar so I see no difference there. I seem to spend a lot of time toasting, mainly focusing on making sure the wrapper and binder burning before a do a final light. I must be doing something wrong because my little single flame Xikar Alume will not last more than one evening of smoking a few cigars.
> 
> I'm actually thinking of looking for a softflame because the torch will often scorch the wrapper/binder while toasting and it then takes forever to get that section to burn and smoke past the scorching...
> 
> If I wanted to smoke on vacation and wasn't in a lounge with complimentary torches, I would certainly use a bic or struggling with matches since I would most likely be smoking outside.


ST DuPont Maxijet. ST DuPont Extreme:










If you want a torch, and never want to burn your fingers ever again.

For soft flame:

IM Corona Double Corona:










Beautiful double flame, designed for one thing only: To light a cigar.

Buy good quality fuel. Don't loose the darn things. They will pay for themselves with pleasure over the years.

I am a bit old fashioned, and really believe in buying good quality rather than disposable.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

bpegler said:


> ST DuPont Maxijet. ST DuPont Extreme:
> 
> If you want a torch, and never want to burn your fingers ever again.
> 
> ...


I agreed wholeheartedly as the $12 torch was my very 1st lighter purchased from a BevMo but honestly outperforms the Alume Single and Double torches I purchased afterwards. The intention of the Xikar's was that I was buying high quality to last and never worry about. I have avoided ST Dupont for the obvious reasons of cost, but if they perform to such satisfaction, I may go that route and just sell the Xikars.

Thanks for the info


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

When I'm at the house or in my shop I use a single flame Eagle torch or my soft flame pipe lighter. I smoke cigarettes, so when I'm on the road, I use a Zippo torch insert.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

msmith1986 said:


> When I'm at the house or in my shop I use a single flame Eagle torch or my soft flame pipe lighter. I smoke cigarettes, so when I'm on the road, I use a Zippo torch insert.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I used those Eagle flame torches for a while. Every convenience store in my area has them on the counter for $6 to $7 bucks a piece. The tank on those things are huge and last at least 50 to 60 cigars.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

ADRUNKK said:


> I used those Eagle flame torches for a while. Every convenience store in my area has them on the counter for $6 to $7 bucks a piece. The tank on those things are huge and last at least 50 to 60 cigars.


How long do you spend lighting, say, a 50 ring gauge cigar? I probably spend a full minute or so.


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

ebnash said:


> How long do you spend lighting, say, a 50 ring gauge cigar? I probably spend a full minute or so.


More or less 30 seconds to a minute to toast and light. Never really timed myself but I imagine I prob spend 10 to 20 seconds toasting and about the same lighting it up.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

ADRUNKK said:


> More or less 30 seconds to a minute to toast and light. Never really timed myself but I imagine I prob spend 10 to 20 seconds toasting and about the same lighting it up.


In my limited experience I concur.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Alrightdriver said:


> In my limited experience I concur.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I think a lot of people over think it. After a couple hundred cigars you'll find your groove and you wont worry if other people think your doing it right or not.


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

Cigary said:


> What else are we supposed to do with our disposable income? I love a good lighter and have too many of them as it is but it's like with so many of our toys.....BICs fill a need and for those who use them exclusively....we wont judge but we will snicker and point fingers from time to time.:vs_cool:


I think my limit for a lighter would be $25.00, and I keep trying to snag a Xikar Allumes Double Torch off CigarBid. But have not been successful bidding yet.:ss

My disposable income seems to go to better Cigar, good Burbon, and last my wheels. Everyone has their vices, and those after mine:ss


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Bruced said:


> I think my limit for a lighter would be $25.00, and I keep trying to snag a Xikar Allumes Double Torch off CigarBid. But have not been successful bidding yet.:ss
> 
> My disposable income seems to go to better Cigar, good Burbon, and last my wheels. Everyone has their vices, and those after mine:ss


Nothing wrong with having patience...picked up my Xikar Exodus on CBID for around $30


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

ADRUNKK said:


> I used those Eagle flame torches for a while. Every convenience store in my area has them on the counter for $6 to $7 bucks a piece. The tank on those things are huge and last at least 50 to 60 cigars.


I think it was $5 at a local B&M like 7 or 8 years ago. It still works great.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

msmith1986 said:


> I think it was $5 at a local B&M like 7 or 8 years ago. It still works great.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I have like 3 or 4 empty ones. I'd never fill them back up with butane, I'd just pick up a new one for $6 when I was buying beer from the liquor store.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

All I know about a Bic is it will explode if you throw it right.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

My sixteen dollah Soto torch lighter is fueled by a Bic. 
Air travel friendly so long as they're separated.


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

Rondo said:


> My sixteen dollah Soto torch lighter is fueled by a Bic.
> Air travel friendly so long as they're separated.
> 
> View attachment 124425


I like that.. So much, I think I'll get that.


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

ebnash said:


> It's interesting, all the comments about a bic getting too hot, because all of my torch lighters get hot enough to burn the shit out of my fingers, whether it's a $12 torch or a $80 Xikar so I see no difference there. I seem to spend a lot of time toasting, mainly focusing on making sure the wrapper and binder burning before a do a final light. I must be doing something wrong because my little single flame Xikar Alume will not last more than one evening of smoking a few cigars.
> 
> I'm actually thinking of looking for a softflame because the torch will often scorch the wrapper/binder while toasting and it then takes forever to get that section to burn and smoke past the scorching...
> 
> If I wanted to smoke on vacation and wasn't in a lounge with complimentary torches, I would certainly use a bic or struggling with matches since I would most likely be smoking outside.


This is what I use at home if I'm not using matches. The jet on the left toasts it, the soft flame Xicar for touch-ups or to light after toasting. I can travel with the Xicar which I pack in the checked luggage.

No heat on my thumb with the jet flame lighter. It was only 10 bucks at the local B&M The Xicar was from the devil site for 30 bucks or under if I recall correctly.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey Randy...I don't remember me letting you borrow my Exodus Lighter. I love mine...been using it for years and I have the one you do plus I got the chrome one as well...just in case I love one.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Just purchased the Xikar EX from Neptune for around 32.00 including the 14% Memorial Day discount. Let's hope this is the ticket for me.

I did just figure out yesterday that even though I was not touching flame to my cigar, I was still getting too close. I moved a few inches away and was able to fully toast much quicker than my previous method. 

I like the look and flame of the IM Double Corona but just don't know if I can bring myself to spend that much on a lighter. If the EX doesn't float my boat, I'll most likely take that plunge.


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

Cigary said:


> Hey Randy...I don't remember me letting you borrow my Exodus Lighter. I love mine...been using it for years and I have the one you do plus I got the chrome one as well...just in case I love one.


Hey, you left it laying on the table when you got up to take a leak so I pocketed it. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Randy956 said:


> Hey, you left it laying on the table when you got up to take a leak so I pocketed it. :vs_laugh:


Why don't I remember this?


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

First I've ever heard of this "Bic myth". Anyone who smokes anything at all knows that they burn clean enough to use. Now, I've heard of the zippo myth, yet even that has been debunked. As long as you allow it to burn the initial burst of fuel off, it won't impart a taste to your cigar,  pipe, cigarette, etc... Also... If you think a bic gets hot.... Try touching the end of a torch lighter one time. Much hotter... And doesn't feel good at all. Lol 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

knilas said:


> First I've ever heard of this "Bic myth". Anyone who smokes anything at all knows that they burn clean enough to use. Now, I've heard of the zippo myth, yet even that has been debunked. As long as you allow it to burn the initial burst of fuel off, it won't impart a taste to your cigar, pipe, cigarette, etc... Also... If you think a bic gets hot.... Try touching the end of a torch lighter one time. Much hotter... And doesn't feel good at all. Lol
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Lol - you beat me to it.

When I first took up the pipe, often a Zippo was recommended as a lighter. Coming from the cigar world where I had always read and heard this is a no-no, I wondered "WTF ?" Long time pipesmokers are very picky and have an excellent palate.

I figure that myth was likely started by makers and sellers of cigar accessories !


----------



## Superpro_zach (May 11, 2021)

Bruced said:


> A BIC lighter is better than no lighter. But honestly with some of the very inexpensive Torch lighter you can pick up under $10.00 I personally would buy a inexpensive Torch.
> 
> I have never seen the need for a high dollar lighter when one that cost $10.00 or less will do the job of lighting a Cigar perfectly well. Maybe it is my fear someone with snag an expensive lighter when I look away, or it will get lost.



Most really good torches (+$50) have available warranties if broken with even 1-2 replacement if lost or stolen


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

I use a BIC for cigarillos, even a single torch is overkill for them. I can use a single flame torch for petite coronas, and it's fine; anything larger the multi-flame torch is used.


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

i prefer a soft flame and usually use a soft flame barbecue lighter. i am not as aggressive with my toasting as i used to be either. when i use a torch i prefer a single flame or max dual flame as the triples/quads get too hot too quick IMO.


----------

